# Neighbour disputes over car washing?



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Bit of a random topic, but I wondered if anyone has ever had a falling out with a neighbour over car washing? I only ask because I had a bit of a run-in earlier with my neighbour's gardener whilst washing my new car.

So I'm out washing the car, having not long started I'm crouched down by one of the back wheels washing it with my two buckets out, stereo on in the garage and one of the garage doors wide open, plus my jet wash kit all out on the driveway. Very clearly out washing the car.

Then a Citroen C3 Picasso pulls up, looking like it's been recently cleaned and an old chap gets out and goes to work mowing my neighbour's lawn and doing various works around her property for her (paid). He's parked with 3/4 of his car on our property, only his front wheels forward being on her driveway (shared access driveway primarily owned by us). Regardless, I carry on with my car and as I'm cleaning the barrel of one of my back wheels he walks out from her back gate behind me and openly laughs at me (I can only presume for bothering with cleaning the barrel of the wheel). Still, I ignore him and carry on, finish the wheels and go in to have some lunch. I then come back out and get on with the bodywork.

By now he's at the front of her house (our driveways are at the side) and the second he hears my jetwash start up he marches into sight and starts glaring at me looking displeased. I ignore him and continue along the side of my car to the back, before releasing the trigger of the jetwash. In the same time he marches around his car, closer to me, then assumes the same unamused glare. I look up at him quizzically. He can't see me or his car from the front of the house, so what could I have done to upset him?

"I don't need my car washed as well" he barks at me. My response being something along the lines of "Huh?" Then he tells me if I want to wash my car then I ought to move it over to the other side of my drive so that I don't splash his.

So let's get this straight.

I'm washing my car on my own driveway before he turns up.
He turns up and parks 3/4 of his car on my property, quite close to my car, despite it being obvious that I'm washing my car and using a jetwash to do so.
He openly scoffs at me for washing my car properly, knowing full well I can hear him.
Then he expects me to move my car across on my driveway to avoid getting his wet?!
Not only this, but rather than ask me politely if I wouldn't mind moving my car over, he glares at me and then makes a rude comment and gets arsey with me, despite me not having actually gotten his car wet.

I was pretty ****ed off at this point, but just told him to move his car if he was worried about it getting splashed. He said he shouldn't have to when he's parked on my neighbour's drive, so I pointed out that, actually most of his car was on my property. At this point he shut up and wandered off and I continued to rinse my car. He didn't care enough about his car getting wet to actually move it, only enough to rudely tell me to move mine.

I applied my pre-wash (BH Surfex HD) and jet washed that off, then to be the bigger person I shifted my car across to the middle of my driveway before snow foaming it, as I suspected that might have actually hit his car. Turns out the wind was blowing the opposite direction and I used BH Autofoam anyway, which doesn't blow about like foamier snowfoams do.

Just after applying that he left anyway...  :wall:

What is wrong with some people?!


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

You should have turned the PW on him!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I had a neighbour, since moved away, moan to my Uncle (who lives opposite) that I was cleaning my car during a hosepipe ban. Uncle has a polite word to me, as to ‘not to get into trouble’ with the local water company etc, etc.

Unbeknown to both, this part of the country wasn’t affected by a hosepipe ban. 

Same neighbour, made the usual wisecrack ‘you’ll wash the paint off that car’ After I stood back with a look of horror & said ‘yup, you’re right, it was red when I started, now it’s silver’ He never spoke to me again after that! :lol:

Other neighbour, comes back with her grumpy other half. I’m crouched down cleaning the alloys, heard her say ‘she’s cleaning it AGAIN’

It does have it advantages thou. Amount of people that walk past when I’m out cleaning, stop, and say ‘OMG, you’re always outside cleaning, it’s spotless’


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

I'd have sorry mate cant hear you........waited till he came closer, stepped on your drive then wacked him with the pressure washer fearing he was about to attack you

joking aside i'd have a word with your neighbour. he sounds a tool with a bad attitude, his work manship propably reflects this to


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

transtek said:


> You should have turned the PW on him!


I was tempted to do something.

At what point is it reasonable to just turn around and tell somebody like that to **** off?!

If I arrived at a friend's house or a client's workplace and when I arrived somebody was right next to where I parked, washing their car and I had just cleaned mine, there's no way I'd get arsey with them and tell them to move their car! The thought wouldn't ever cross my mind that I had any right to tell them to move, when they were on their own property washing their car before I even arrived.

It seems some people don't think the same though, and think it's OK to rock up on somebody else's property and demand (rudely) that they change what they're doing to suit what they want. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

To be honest you can only be so polite for so long. I would have just told him to hut he's mouth! I can't stand people that go out their way to make stupid comments to annoy someone!


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Tell your neighbour about it maybe they'll put the gardener straight


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

uberbmw said:


> Tell your neighbour about it maybe they'll put the gardener straight


I doubt it, she can be pretty difficult herself at times. She's apparently complained about him to my wife before anyway but still hasn't gotten rid of him.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Drunken devil's advocate post.......

This post screams everything that is wrong with modern life. 

Shared spaces always have issues. You do need to make sure you are being fair.

If your realise your neighbour has an issue don't ignore it. Go and speak to them before a chat becomes an argument.


Having a good relationship with your neighbours is a thing you need.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

if its genuinely your part of the driveway , get out there and move him on next time he puts a wheel on it

theres no way i would be splashing other peoples cars , but sounds like he was out of order , ask him what part of me cleaning my car on my drive is a problem 

strange how caring for your own stuff brings so much trouble and brands you as weird


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I get on OK with my neighbours (by that I mean they stay out my way, and I return in kind), but depending on the wind at my house, I sometimes get snow foam over their car, I'm always careful to rinse it off, and ask him to turn it round to get the other side..

he doesn't care, and is happy to drive about with one side clean and the other dirty, he does like borrowing one of my slide lock brushes to clean his dashboard mind you.... :lol::lol:


to you OP... tell the person that doesn't live next to you, to stop parking on your driveway and to FRO...

:thumb:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Drunken devil's advocate post.......
> 
> This post screams everything that is wrong with modern life.
> 
> ...


Oh, quite. But this guy wasn't even my neighbour. Nor was his car there before I started washing mine. He pulled up whilst I was in the process of washing my car, then expected me to move my car to accommodate where he had left his.

For reference, mine and my neighbour's houses are right at the end of a road, so if he parked on the road there's no passing traffic and tons of space. It's a new estate and a wide road, so not like he had no other options on where to park, either. He was just being combative and awkward for the sake of it. The only reason I moved my car for the snow foam was to ensure I was 100% in the right and couldn't be accused of being awkward, though I don't think I should have had to move it.

I'm all up for keeping the neighbours sweet, but not their abusive gardener!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

The guy just sounds like a ****


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm not sure I would of kept my cool, no chance I'd of moved my car. 

You need to mention it to your neighbour as I'm sure she's heard a very different story. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

steveo3002 said:


> if its genuinely your part of the driveway , get out there and move him on next time he puts a wheel on it
> 
> theres no way i would be splashing other peoples cars , but sounds like he was out of order , ask him what part of me cleaning my car on my drive is a problem
> 
> strange how caring for your own stuff brings so much trouble and brands you as weird


Indeed. His car looked pretty clean, but after he laughed at me for cleaning the barrels of my wheels (I use a mitt on my new gloss black wheels) I did notice that the insides of his wheels were filthy with a lifetime's worth of brake dust. Perhaps it's just a case of "I can't be arsed to clean that bit of mine, so I'm going to mock you for making the extra effort". Or perhaps it was just jealously - my car isn't even a month old and is by far the nicest car I've ever had, so perhaps this old duffer was jealous that he was stuck mowing an old lady's lawn on a Saturday whilst I was at home washing a nice new car to a higher standard than he'd managed.

Whilst we genuinely own the part of the drive that 3/4 of his car was on, it's technically shared access. We have two parking spots, my neighbour has one and there's a large swathe of driveway from the road down to a turnaround area that then leads to the driveways. (Large, but not as large as you're thinking!)
We own our two parking spots and all the shared access land. My neighbour only owns her spot.

So, yes we own the land and yes she shouldn't park on it, but it is directly in front of her driveway. Parking here does make it difficult for us to swing into the turn around part of the driveway though, so she shouldn't really leave cars on it. Also, my wife once left her car in the turnaround part because she came back whilst I was cleaning my car and my neighbour quickly came round to complain about that, even though she doesn't really need to turn around from her driveway. So, whilst we never complain about her constantly leaving cars on the shared access that we own, she does complain if we do it, despite having no ownership of the land.

One rule for one...

The old lady is pretty annoying though and doesn't seem to know where any of her land boundaries are. She had a go at me for putting a fence up on my own property a while back. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I get on OK with my neighbours (by that I mean they stay out my way, and I return in kind), but depending on the wind at my house, I sometimes get snow foam over their car, I'm always careful to rinse it off, and ask him to turn it round to get the other side..
> 
> he doesn't care, and is happy to drive about with one side clean and the other dirty, he does like borrowing one of my slide lock brushes to clean his dashboard mind you....
> 
> ...


If he turns up again whilst I'm there I might have a word with him for parking on the shared access. Or at least if he dares laugh at me or glare at me in future I'm not going to be quite so compromising next time.

I might even buy some Magifoam in case he comes back and hope the wind is in his direction!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Kenan said:


> I'm not sure I would of kept my cool, no chance I'd of moved my car.
> 
> You need to mention it to your neighbour as I'm sure she's heard a very different story.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


I was split on moving my car. But I wanted to be 100% in the right and moving my car showed that I had at least tried to compromise, despite him being a rude, condescending bellend and not being concerned enough to move his own car.

I was, however, expecting the snowfoam to still go all over his car, even after I moved it, but the Autofoam isn't that foamy and the wind was in the opposite direction, so he got lucky.

Had the Autofoam gone on his car after I'd moved mine then he'd have had a foamy car and no leg to stand on. It would have just further cemented my point that if he wanted a clean car he should have moved it up onto the road out of the way (the road is the other side of my neighbour's house, so no chance of his car getting wet there).

To me, the fact that he didn't move it after our disagreement just showed that it was more of a power play than him actually caring about his car.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

MBRuss said:


> If he turns up again whilst I'm there I might have a word with him for parking on the shared access. Or at least if he dares laugh at me or glare at me in future I'm not going to be quite so compromising next time.
> 
> I might even buy some Magifoam in case he comes back and hope the wind is in his direction!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


yeah, I quick slip of the trigger finger and give him a snow foam shower...:wave:

:lol::lol:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> yeah, I quick slip of the trigger finger and give him a snow foam shower...:wave:


Well it was the fact that as soon as he heard the jet wash come on he marched around from the front of the house and glared at me as if I had just thrown a water bomb at his head. He didn't even look at his car to see if I had gotten it wet (I hadn't), he just immediately looked at me, fixing for an argument. It was almost as if I had upset him just by using my own jet wash on my own property, stood (at the time) bang smack in the middle of my own double width driveway. I literally couldn't have been any more in the right and minding my own business!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

The cheek of him calling the shots at a place he's working at. Hate people that go out of their way to look for issues.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I think you did the right thing in this instance, no point antagonising an idiot, just ignore him and get on with enjoying your home / car / washing it etc. 

If it happens again and you’re already washing your car when he arrives, I’d just say you might want to move your car as it could get wet, being polite and nice and not getting into any sort of discussion,, maybe even adding in if his cars clean it would be a shame for it to get wet - depending on his response, depends on how much snow foam gets caught in the wind :thumb: 

No need to for anyone, especially someone that doesn’t live there to be like that... 

Hope you’ve no further issues mate, life too short for dimwits :thumb:


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

As someone once said, there's no point arguing with an idiot - they'll beat you with experience every time


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Just tell him to move his van out of the way or come back when you have finished. Been the wrong side of 50 I've think I've spent most of my life trying to be the better person rather than telling someone to "F OFF". As I'm getting older I'm getting less tolerant of people.


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

"Do not argue with a fool. He will drag you down to his level and beat you with experience."

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> I think you did the right thing in this instance, no point antagonising an idiot, just ignore him and get on with enjoying your home / car / washing it etc.
> 
> If it happens again and you're already washing your car when he arrives, I'd just say you might want to move your car as it could get wet, being polite and nice and not getting into any sort of discussion,, maybe even adding in if his cars clean it would be a shame for it to get wet - depending on his response, depends on how much snow foam gets caught in the wind :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. That's the other thing I was considering. I was on my driveway of my home with my car. Being too abrupt or unfair with him could easily bite me in the ass, as I don't know his name or where he lives or anything. I'm not into making enemies if I can help it. Somebody who's as petty as this guy was being could easily be petty in other ways if he felt he lost the argument and wanted to take revenge.

As I ended up moving my car hopefully he kinda felt a small win and that's the end of it.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

FFS he doesn’t even live there. I’m usually polite but I would have told him to do one !


----------



## lamb2729 (Apr 22, 2015)

Naddy37 said:


> Same neighbour, made the usual wisecrack 'you'll wash the paint off that car' After I stood back with a look of horror & said 'yup, you're right, it was red when I started, now it's silver'


I'm stealing this one to use next time someone says that to me.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Used to get this, had a driveway that was side by side with the neighbours, would always take the car down the bottom when washing to not spray all over the neighbours car, all good.......

Then their Dad would turn up and park at the bottom while I'm washing and try to complain I'd get his car wet.

He got told to **** off eventually

Some people can't see how entitled they are.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Well you've shown you have a LOT more patience than I have!!:doublesho


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I used to live next to guy who did track racing. It was his hobby and he spent most weekends preparing his car, rebuilding parts/ suspension/ engine etc. He would proceed to rev the car loudly at times during tuning.
Being interested in cars I went round and asked him about his hobby and we were best mates in no time.
Perhaps if you get the opportunity Ross, why not have a chat with your neighbour and explain/discuss your hobby with him. Maybe even offer to do his car on an odd time. I have often cleaned a neighbours car and formed some good friendships.

Harry


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

GSVHammer said:


> Just tell him to move his van out of the way or come back when you have finished. Been the wrong side of 50 I've think I've spent most of my life trying to be the better person rather than telling someone to "F OFF". As I'm getting older I'm getting less tolerant of people.


Ahh not just me then😀


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Darlofan said:


> Ahh not just me then


I'm the same, but only just past 40 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Any issues with this person again then just threaten him with police action for harassment. The bloke needs to get a life.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

westerman said:


> I used to live next to guy who did track racing. It was his hobby and he spent most weekends preparing his car, rebuilding parts/ suspension/ engine etc. He would proceed to rev the car loudly at times during tuning.
> Being interested in cars I went round and asked him about his hobby and we were best mates in no time.
> Perhaps if you get the opportunity Ross, why not have a chat with your neighbour and explain/discuss your hobby with him. Maybe even offer to do his car on an odd time. I have often cleaned a neighbours car and formed some good friendships.
> 
> Harry


Do you mean me?

Well that's the thing - this guy isn't my neighbour. My neighbour is an old lady in her 80's who doesn't have much interest in cars. The chap is her gardener and visits maybe a couple of times a month in the summer months!

Still seems to think he has some sort of rights to tell me where upon my property I can and cannot wash my car though! (Whilst himself being parked mostly upon my property also!)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

f**ked if id be offering to wash his car 

behave like a doormat long enough people will start to walk on you


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

MBRuss said:


> Do you mean me?
> 
> Well that's the thing - this guy isn't my neighbour. My neighbour is an old lady in her 80's who doesn't have much interest in cars. The chap is her gardener and visits maybe a couple of times a month in the summer months!
> 
> ...


Well it's up to you. *You are going to have to make a stand or put up with it*. Just tell the guy not to park on your property. If he does while you are cleaning your car his van may get wet. What else does he expect?


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

GSVHammer said:


> Well it's up to you. *You are going to have to make a stand or put up with it*. Just tell the guy not to park on your property. If he does while you are cleaning your car his van may get wet. What else does he expect?


Exactly. I got to thinking about it and realised that even if I came into work and parked in one of our designated company parking spaces and the old car restoration firm opposite pushed a car outside and started jet washing it off, I'd run out and shee****ly move my car, worrying that I was making them feel bad for getting my car wet. I'd never even consider running out there and demanding they wash the car elsewhere, and that's with me being parked there before they started washing the car and being parked fully in an allocated company space. This moron had far less right to demand that I move my car, so it just shows his level of entitlement.

Rest assured that my politeness has run out with this guy. The more I think about it, the more I'm annoyed with myself for defaulting to "society standard polite" rather than "internet sarcastic".

I just really don't understand why he seemed so dead set on causing an argument. I was quite happy minding my own business, but he just really seemed to want to start something. Perhaps he was having a bad day, or perhaps that's just the kinda person he is. Will be interesting to see what he's like the next time he shows up.

I just hope I'm out there cleaning the car before he shows up again! 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

The gardener just sounds like a bully.

Don't know what it is with people. Some people think they are vintage champange in a fluted crystal glass. When they are more like luke warm pi$$ in a plastic cup.
Others are like a Slinky, good for nothing but will put a smile on your face when thay are pushed down the stairs.
Most are like clouds. It's a brighter day when they disappear.

Anyway hope you get it sorted and let us know how you get on.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

steveo3002 said:


> f**ked if id be offering to wash his car
> 
> behave like a doormat long enough people will start to walk on you


I didn't realise he was the gardener of an old lady neighbour. Obviously I'm not suggesting he offers to wash his neighbours gardener's car.

Being neighbourly is not acting like a doormat. I have washed a few of my neighbours cars and love doing it. Cleaning cars is what I like to do so I enjoy it and am quite popular with my immediate neighbours.

Harry


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

MBRuss said:


> Do you mean me?
> 
> Well that's the thing - this guy isn't my neighbour. My neighbour is an old lady in her 80's who doesn't have much interest in cars. The chap is her gardener and visits maybe a couple of times a month in the summer months!
> 
> ...


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

westerman said:


> I didn't realise he was the gardener of an old lady neighbour. Obviously I'm not suggesting he offers to wash his neighbours gardener's car.
> 
> Being neighbourly is not acting like a doormat. I have washed a few of my neighbours cars and love doing it. Cleaning cars is what I like to do so I enjoy it and am quite popular with my immediate neighbours.
> 
> Harry


good for you -great

not helping the chap though is it...stranger turns up and tries to bully and intimidate the guy on his door step , whats washing a neighbors car got to door with it

o.p stand up for yourself :thumb:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

GSVHammer said:


> The gardener just sounds like a bully.
> 
> Don't know what it is with people. Some people think they are vintage champange in a fluted crystal glass. When they are more like luke warm pi$$ in a plastic cup.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, some good analogies there!

Will do. I was actually surprised he didn't just move his car forward so it was fully on my neighbour's drive, then go back to telling me to move my car.

Still, we'll see what next time brings. It'll probably be a while before I happen to be cleaning my car at the same time as he's mowing her lawn, so I might be lucky enough to avoid him for a while anyway.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

westerman said:


> MBRuss said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean me?
> ...


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

if you wana kick up a fuss , snap a pic of his van and him then post up on the local fb groups saying does anyone know who he is , and that he threatened you on your own land , get all the savage mummys kicking off with some luck


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

steveo3002 said:


> if you wana kick up a fuss , snap a pic of his van and him then post up on the local fb groups saying does anyone know who he is , and that he threatened you on your own land , get all the savage mummys kicking off with some luck


Haha, nah that's not me. As you can tell from the way I handled him I'm not really one for kicking up a fuss. Especially not on my own doorstep. As they say, don't sh*t on your own doorstep. (Or something like that.)

He'd already given me a few odd looks before he laughed at me for cleaning the barrels of my wheels, so I could have easily had a word at that point.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah leave it ...most likley the village idiot that cant get work elsewhere due to his manner


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

steveo3002 said:


> yeah leave it ...most likley the village idiot that cant get work elsewhere due to his manner


Well the old lady complained to my wife about him because he apparently refuses to do most things she wants done, even though she's paying him for the work.

However, she complains about everyone, so I wouldn't really listen to her anyway. 

She doesn't like me much because she thinks I stole land from her. (We both bought new build properties from plans and the plans were drawn up wrong, so our larger house had a tiny garden and her smaller house had a bigger garden, including the land behind our double garage, which is on the same level as the rest of our garden, but several feet lower than her garden. When I pointed this out to the builder they amended the plans so that the land behind our garage belonged to our property as it should have been. She still holds this against me now!)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

steveo3002 said:


> good for you -great
> 
> not helping the chap though is it...stranger turns up and tries to bully and intimidate the guy on his door step , whats washing a neighbors car got to door with it
> 
> o.p stand up for yourself :thumb:


So what part of 'I didn't realise it was the gardener' don't you understand? Glad I don't live next to you.:lol::lol:


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Sadly it is just the selfish me me me attitude which blights this country now. This is a wonderful country, ruined by the people who inhabit it.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

ridders66 said:


> Sadly it is just the selfish me me me attitude which blights this country now. This is a wonderful country, ruined by the people who inhabit it.


Indeed. I had rather expected it to be the young 'uns that were ruining it though, but this fella was probably in his 70's at least, and thus old enough to know better.

Surely by that age you've got to be wise enough and too tired to go around hating everyone and trying to pick unnecessary fights? I'm 34 and can't be arsed with it now!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

MBRuss said:


> Indeed. I had rather expected it to be the young 'uns that were ruining it though, but this fella was probably in his 70's at least, and thus old enough to know better.
> 
> Surely by that age you've got to be wise enough and too tired to go around hating everyone and trying to pick unnecessary fights? I'm 34 and can't be arsed with it now!
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


That's because they are all leaving them on my car 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteo48 (Jun 12, 2013)

Naddy37 said:


> I had a neighbour, since moved away, moan to my Uncle (who lives opposite) that I was cleaning my car during a hosepipe ban. Uncle has a polite word to me, as to 'not to get into trouble' with the local water company etc, etc.
> 
> Unbeknown to both, this part of the country wasn't affected by a hosepipe ban.
> 
> ...


Hosepipe ban thing is interesting. Last year United Utilities threatened a ban in our area but, in the event, didn't go through with it. I was cleaning my car and a passerby said "you know there's going to be a hosepipe ban don't you?" As luck would have it I was cleaning my car with ONR with just 8 litres of water and my little spray bottle. I started to explain and, to be fair to him, he did look very embarrassed and apologised.

But people can't help sticking their noses in. Very annoying.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Peteo48 said:


> Hosepipe ban thing is interesting. Last year United Utilities threatened a ban in our area but, in the event, didn't go through with it. I was cleaning my car and a passerby said "you know there's going to be a hosepipe ban don't you?" As luck would have it I was cleaning my car with ONR with just 8 litres of water and my little spray bottle. I started to explain and, to be fair to him, he did look very embarrassed and apologised.
> 
> But people can't help sticking their noses in. Very annoying.


Iv had this, I run my pressure washer from a water butt which is fun trying to explain that to people!!!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

In recent weeks I have had my neighbour behaving slightly strangely about my cars in general including where I wash the car. 

Basically I have two parking spaces at the front of my place, a shared driveway between mine and my neighbours property leading to garages (which gives me another two spaces) at the back of the house but we have five cars. 

I did speak with the neighbours and asked if it was ok for my other half to park in the middle, they don't use their garage and they were fine. Been that way for probably 3 years. Maybe twice a month I'd wash my car in the middle of the drive and I have a good rapport with the neighbours so if there was ever an issue they could have said. To the extent I'm friends with their adult kids and the wife is lovely, dad is a bit hard work! 

Oddly he started putting his bins right in the way of the drive, making it impossible to get out without having to move them. Then coming back out to put them in place if I did. Also decided he'd empty his green bin full of grass about 3ft from my freshly cleaned car. Just kind of passive aggressive behaviour but out of no where and like I say I have enough of a rapport for them to just ask. 

I put one of my cars into a storage facility at the weekend, meaning there is no longer a car in the middle of the properties and both cars sat at the front. 

Bins went out last night and were put back in the place he's used for the last 12+ years and completely out of the way. 

Maybe I'm reading into it too much but funny coincidence that he suddenly became awkward and now isn't. He's not a considerate bloke generally anyway so who knows.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Hmm, does seem a bit of a coincidence, doesn't it. Some people are just weird.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

MBRuss said:


> Hmm, does seem a bit of a coincidence, doesn't it. Some people are just weird.


I mean maybe I'm just giving it too much thought but it's a bit weird. Like I say my rapport is good to the point they buy my kids Xmas presents so he could have just asked!

Oh well, now my CLS is shifted I have a nice double space to get round my car when giving it a good detail! :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> I mean maybe I'm just giving it too much thought but it's a bit weird. Like I say my rapport is good to the point they buy my kids Xmas presents so he could have just asked!
> 
> Oh well, now my CLS is shifted I have a nice double space to get round my car when giving it a good detail! :thumb:


Coincidences are very rarely that. People get very tetchy over land issues, although in this case it's not like you were going to try and exercise possessory title over the land in question, so goodness only knows what he was at.
I do think he was trying to make a point though, but it's all sorted now.

You sound like a very good and thoughtful neighbour btw.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Cookies said:


> Coincidences are very rarely that. People get very tetchy over land issues, although in this case it's not like you were going to try and exercise possessory title over the land in question, so goodness only knows what he was at.
> I do think he was trying to make a point though, but it's all sorted now.
> 
> You sound like a very good and thoughtful neighbour btw.
> ...


Yeah people are a funny bunch. I see it all the time with people and parking thinking they own space outside their house or houses they visit. I don't get that personally.

I try to be considerate and to be honest their cars rarely move so if I'm washing the car it generally makes no odds. Just think he's suddenly got annoyed when he's wanted to move a bin one day. Just say though and don't be petty about it.

I try to be considerate, I'm lucky I have good neighbours as a whole so better off keeping the peace!


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Count yourself lucky
next door "Own" the road outside there house and ours according to the fishwife, they also love to chop down things planted Our side of the fence , that we had to put up, that they lean all sorts up and cut through the posts supporting it, chop holes in the hedge so She can spy on us, make a move out the Front door to work on the car/garden and she is there watching,

doesnt matter that for the last 30+ years He has run a buis from his back garden, in sheds 4x the size of those that Need planning permission, he has non, ignored planning regs and had an extension on the back of there house, drinks + drives and drives with defective eyesight (he can Not recognise people if they are Further than 5foot away) or she drinks and drives, screams abuse like a fishwife,,, 

count your next doors as "some of the better ones" ,,,


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Sounds like the gardener is a proper spunk trumpet.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

blademansw said:


> Sounds like the gardener is a proper spunk trumpet.


 Yes, very much so!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

MBRuss said:


> Then a Citroen C3 Picasso pulls up





blademansw said:


> Sounds like the gardener is a proper spunk trumpet.


Yep, everything seems to tie up there......


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

NickP said:


> Yep, everything seems to tie up there......




Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

